# Browning BPS Upland Special



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone here have one of these? I am looking at getting one in 20 gauge for chasing chukars. Just curious to hear experienced opinions.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the Browning BPS and it is the best shotgun I have ever owned. It is not the Upland Special, but I've used it for waterfowl, pheasants, doves, grouse, and coyotes. It shoulders just right and shoots well. I would recommend the BPS any day.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I have a 12 gauge BPS hunter currently as well. Just curious about how the 20 gauge US compares besides the dimensions...you know, the things they don't really explain in the pamphlet like feel, comfort, recoil, swing, etc, etc.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a BPS shotgun shortly after they were introduced back in 1978. But despite my years of ownership, I've not been happy with mine. My biggest issue is that shells don't reliably feed through it. I used to shoot primarily reloads, but unless the shell was in pristine condition, they would hang up on me (unlike my previous Winchester shotgun). I once bought several cases of all plastic shotgun shells that were on sale, but I ended up giving most of them away because again, they wouldn't feed reliably through my gun (my buddy's 870 or my brother's Auto 5 never had a problem with them). Even after a thorough cleaning and oiling and shooting only new factory loads I still get hang ups or spitting loaded shells out at my feet.

I don't do enough shotgun shooting to justify getting rid of it, and perhaps Browning has made improvements on the design since I bought mine, but my BPS continues to be a disappointment to me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Does that one has an straight grip stock (english style)? if so it will mount and feel different to you versus a regular stock, but you should be able to get used to it fairly quickly. I have a couple 870 Special Fields, I love both of mine.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> Does that one has an straight grip stock (english style)? if so it will mount and feel different to you versus a regular stock, but you should be able to get used to it fairly quickly. I have a couple 870 Special Fields, I love both of mine.


yes this model does have a straight English style stock. Feels a bit different at first but I bet Chaser would get used to it pretty quickly

the only thing the upland special needs IMO is swivels for a sling


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> the only thing the upland special needs IMO is swivels for a sling


And I found a few of those. I'll buy them and a sling when I buy the gun. I'm looking forward to it. It's going to be nice to not carry around a big heavy 12 gauge.


----------

